# 91 se-r w/bb VS. 99 SI w/built gsr+150shot (highway)



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

So we were getting on the Cross Island Parkway he went on the onramp first and all i saw was a big puff come out of his exhaust and he streched like 5 cars, I was in 3rd and downshifted to 2nd and caught up to him no time and then neck and neck he squirted on me again pulled 3 cars on me so i said funk that hit the scramble boost and banged 4th not only did i pass him in forth i streched 8-10 cars lengths at the top of 4th went into 5th and saw he was really behind me. The just as i glanced at the boost gauge to see what i was boosting and saw my ext. temp guage reading 850c so iwas like ooooooooo shit i'm bout to blow up. So i let off the throttle put on the hazards and let the FMIC work and then 3 or 4 seconds passby the the egt goes to 600c and he zips past me doing at least a 140 cause i was crusing doing 110.
On a final note those damn gsr's got some wonderful top end but i beat him and he knows it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Geez... that sounds like a race that was over in about 15 seconds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Nah about a min from entering the exp. till i let off the throttle


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NOW thats a race!!!!!! GOOD KILL but give a little more info on wut your running


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

*you wanna know*

Well it s a fully built de-t chillin in a 91 se-r
pistons, shotpeened and polished rods, crankshaft.
bored to 87mm, 2.1 liters of displacement, 1.8mm Grex Metal Head Gasket, lowered 8.0:1 compression ratio, Port and polished head, Swirl polished valves, 3 angle valve job, 272 Tomei Ext. CamGreddy Typer R BOV, and Skyline FMIC 2 1/2 dp 3 inch mandrel bent pipes to APex N1 Muff. ACT 6 puck clutch with extreme PP and JUN Ultra lite Flywheel blah blah blah. and a couple of other secret things shhhh...


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: you wanna know*



sr21lbmonster said:


> *Well it s a fully built de-t chillin in a 91 se-r
> pistons, shotpeened and polished rods, crankshaft.
> bored to 87mm, 2.1 liters of displacement, 1.8mm Grex Metal Head Gasket, lowered 8.0:1 compression ratio, Port and polished head, Swirl polished valves, 3 angle valve job, 272 Tomei Ext. CamGreddy Typer R BOV, and Skyline FMIC 2 1/2 dp 3 inch mandrel bent pipes to APex N1 Muff. ACT 6 puck clutch with extreme PP and JUN Ultra lite Flywheel blah blah blah. and a couple of other secret things shhhh... *


How much boost were you running? Any dyno charts?

A Civic with a 1.8 GSR motor with a 150 shot should be very fast. I would think it would be a close race and possibly beat a built DET personally. You sure it has a 150 shot?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah man i'm 99.9% sure it was a big shot of NOS i know the Kid and he is a crazy bastard if is wasnt a 150 shot (dry and wet he was runnin) it was probably more. Thats kids crazy. well i started out at 10lbs but he was leaving me with that, i think i hit like 19lbs after i hit scramble button, i think, not to sure though. But i was pretty surprised on the strectch i got on him so was he but i have this great fear of top speed thats was opne of the reasons why i let off the throttle and he passed me.
No dyno charts sorry i keep those personal. You wouldn't believe me if i told you the numbers that motor is putting out no one does except for the guys at the shop with the dyno....and the close friends that saw the video tape.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

*o yeah*

And i got a little juicy juice myself nothing big during that race.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Why keep your dyno charts personal? You think those of us with 400 HP SE-Rs will want to steal your secrets or something?  

I guess I never understood what the big deal was. Why bother keeping anything a secret? What's the point? Go look at what my car has.

My Car 

Why should I care if you know what my car has or not? Doesn't make any difference. I guess what really annoys me is when a race somebody and they lie to my face about what their mods are. Why bother? If I'm going to kick their ass anyway, what difference does it make?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

I keep it a secret now because the people i tell dont believe a sentra is capable of 400+ whp @ 21 lbs boost. there are too many non-believers, i wish mine was a sleeper but the damn intercooler is too big to hide behind a stock bumper.
Nah I dont think you 400whp se-r guys are going to steal ideas. Secrets allow your oppenant to underestimate you


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Zak check you PM


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/project_cars/searl_tate/index.html

Nothing to hide here. Stock SR20DE (except older cams) 392whp and 367 torque at the wheels. This is with C16 fuel.

So you are able to run 19psi on pump gas along with a small shot of juice? Something doesn't sound right. What turbo and exhaust manifold are you using?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *I keep it a secret now because the people i tell dont believe a sentra is capable of 400+ whp @ 21 lbs boost. there are too many non-believers*


Still trying to understand the thinking here...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

AS for my fuel issues thats my little secret again sorry guys, but i'll tell you one thing i'm not using pump gas. Pump gas doesn't work to well with the standalone i am utilizing  .
Another reason i keep secrets is because people tend to be a bit jealous when you got better stuff than them.
I said i think i was doing 19 lbs after i hit the scramble. I got a tiny to4e on a custom manifold and i got some other things going as well.
sorry for being so secretive about my set up but in the post i basically wrote what i got


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *I keep it a secret now because the people i tell dont believe a sentra is capable of 400+ whp @ 21 lbs boost. there are too many non-believers, i wish mine was a sleeper but the damn intercooler is too big to hide behind a stock bumper.
> Nah I dont think you 400whp se-r guys are going to steal ideas. Secrets allow your oppenant to underestimate you *


To many non believers??? I think people wouldnt come here if they where a non believer of 400+ hp sr20de cars. Plus there has even been a few in scc. I think there is alot of believers my self. Why dont you share some information and help those who are trying to make 400hp. If you have experince and know what parts are good/bad why cant you shed some light??? It would be nice.

CORY


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I've been wondering how you know it's a 150 shot? did you ask the guy afterwards of is this a friend?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

Alot of my blood sweat and tears went in to getting my det pushing out major power and not to mention thousands of dollars in trail and error try outs. In a perfect world the sheding light for other dets owners would be no problem but unfortunatly this is not a perfect world i spent too much money trying to get the car up to where it is and i see no sense in giving away secrets to people i dont know and will never meet. I have absolutley no problem giving out my information to friends, for example i have a friend that is in the process of doing his se-r det swap and i am selling him my old injects, bbt28, sil FMIC, BOV and JWT Ecu for crackhead prices and told him all the problems he will be encountering while doing the conversion. So secrets are kept from people i dont know not the ones i do.....
I would like to know the logic that goes with spend tons of money and time and breaking parts and replacing them only to give vital info away for free to strangers??what benefit would i have giving away secrets to strangers ? wheres the logc in that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

After trail and error dyno runs, hours tuning, i am just suppose to give it away??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah that's cool and all.... BUT how did you know about the 150 shot!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

He told me he is my friend


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *He told me he is my friend *


So if I tell you you're my friend, will you share a dyno chart with me and let me know what parts you've used?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

well i listed most of the parts i used but as far as settings and fuel maps on close frineds will know and that may even be a bit hard fo rme to do.
No.
He told me, he is my friend... answer to James who wanted to knwo how i knew the civic had a 150 shot


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

I think that a lot of people here just don't understand your reasoning. You're describing what you've done to your car as if it were a state secret or something. Why wouldn't you tell at least the people on this board what you've done? Are you fundamentally opposed to sharing knowledge?

Believe me, nobody needs to find out what you specifically did in order to get an SE-R above 400 HP. I can tell you how to do it right now: Go to FMAX, buy the Stage 4 turbo kit with the GT30/37 turbo. That will get you above 400 HP.

Do you think anything you've done is vital to breaking the 400 HP barrier? I don't understand what you have to gain by keeping anything to yourself, or what you personally would have to lose by telling people what you did. It doesn't make sense. There are already plenty of SE-Rs out there making more power than you are, it's not as though it's a mystery to anybody.

Your whole attitude regarding your "special secret modifications" just seems kind of ridiculous unless you're using some sort of secret government parts that have been patented and you'll be killed if you tell people what they are. What could you possibly stand to lose by telling people what you did?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *After trail and error dyno runs, hours tuning, i am just suppose to give it away?? *


Do you think it was a peice of cake to build my car?

Many people know what's been done to it...it's been documented in SCC. It was one of the first if not the first high hp turbo Nissan SE-Rs. In fact, I bet some of the things in your car were influenced in one way or another by what's been done to mine and the experience gained from it.

I feel the same way as Zak, but to each his own. I feel helping out the Nissan community is more important.

Maybe you should start selling what you know? Build peoples cars. But first you'd have to show that it really is the shit. Let's see some dyno charts!

Who setup your standalone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

His state secret could be that he is BSing. Maybe thats why he is reluctant to share. Just a thought.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

soupaflie said:


> *His state secret could be that he is BSing. Maybe thats why he is reluctant to share. Just a thought.  *


HAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA.....

 could be... his secret could be that he doesn't have any of it... 

j/k dood. you tell us when you're good and ready.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

For Zak: thats cool and all. I respect you as a fellow nissan lover but you answered it yourself---->"Do you think anything you've done is vital to breaking the 400 HP barrier? I don't understand what you have to gain by keeping anything to yourself, or what you personally would have to lose by telling people what you did. It doesn't make sense. There are already plenty of SE-Rs out there making more power than you are, it's not as though it's a mystery to anybody."<---- I really dont have to tell any one anything because it is already known what has to be done to get the sr20's to 400whp
For Ryan: You and your car is the reason why i started my project and you better believe that i have used some of your ideas as well as my own and the nissan tuner i deal with to get the car to where it is. So thank you for all the time and effort you put in your car, without you I probably wouldn't have a turbo se-r right now so thanks again Ryan. Yo wanna see dyno charts, you can come my house and take a look if you wanna thats fine with me
For Everyone else: Go fork yourself. Keep your thoughts to yourself....


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

Look at it like this:
What if you spent hour after hour studying charts, financial staements, spread sheets, debt and equity ratios, news reports and then find the one stock that you believe will go up at least 50% Would u tell everyone on the stockexchange forum go buy the stock right now ?? NO i dont thin so. you would expect sometype of compensation for your hard work


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *Look at it like this:
> What if you spent hour after hour studying charts, financial staements, spread sheets, debt and equity ratios, news reports and then find the one stock that you believe will go up at least 50% Would u tell everyone on the stockexchange forum go buy the stock right now ?? NO i dont thin so. you would expect sometype of compensation for your hard work *


didn't see you were a stock broker man... the financial world of secrecy... hee hee hee... 

any hot buys then since you don't want to tell us about your car?

hey how is it you have the time to be on the forum when the market is open right now?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

So if you won't show us timeslips or dyno charts can you atleast show us some pics of your car. I am pretty sure most of us here would love to see your car. Atleast the out side of it. Plus seeing your engine bay wont give alot of information away just the stuff thats visable. Just my thoughts because if i had a bb in my b13 i would be telling everyone about it. I dont know maybe just me.

CORY


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

James Time is money and besides the market is really horrible right now and i have a multi-screen set up so i got everything i need in front of me and i do posts in between calls.
check out DTMG on the pink sheets.
I guess i could post a pic of the outside, i have a ton of races on tape i have to get some one to format to go online.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *James Time is money and besides the market is really horrible right now and i have a multi-screen set up so i got everything i need in front of me and i do posts in between calls.
> check out DTMG on the pink sheets.
> I guess i could post a pic of the outside, i have a ton of races on tape i have to get some one to format to go online. *


cool beans. thnx dood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

I used to love sharing what i got until my next door neighbor robbed my n/a se-r for all my gauges, tach, msd, battery, SAFC system, tools, CAI piping. Thats another reason why i dont liek everyone to know my stuff. That cocksucker is gonna pay for what he did to me once i move? Any of you guys wanna buy a primera 10:1 JDm Motor with every single bolton possible from cams to lightflywheel plus a NOS kit?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Okay, so just to clarify: You built your car using some sort of heretofore completely unknown technology/parts/whatever, and your stance is that you have something to lose if you tell people about it? In other words, you believe that what you did is so revolutionary and so completely different from anything anybody else has done that you intend to make a LOT of money from it? I mean, using your example of finding a stock that you think will go up 50%... that translates as an opportunity for cash that nobody else is privy to right now.

But if you think it through... the only way you will make money is if this thing/part/technique or whatever it is, comes directly from you and ONLY from you, meaning you manufacture it yourself. Because if you can get it anywhere else, it'll be easy enough for anybody else to just do it themselves. If it is something anybody can get anywhere but nobody has thought to do it yet , and you're the man with the secret... what good will it do you? There's no scenario in which you can make a profit from that situation. If you keep it to yourself, you don't make any money. If you tell people what it is and they go buy it for themselves, you don't make any money. In fact, you don't make any money in any conceivable situation except the one in which you are the only person that can manufacture whatever parts, pieces etc. your solution requires. Is that the case here?

And lastly I'll point out that there are people getting over 600 HP out of their SR20s, and most of us are familiar with most of what it takes to get that much HP out of an SR20. So with all that in mind... are you sure you've got something that nobody else has seen before? And if so, are you sure that anybody's going to pay for it? Is it that valuable? Clearly anybody can get a ton of HP (more than you're making) out of SR20 engines using known methods. Are you sure what you've got is so revolutionary that it requires secrecy to avoid theft of intellectual property?

I'm curious now, so clarify it for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Well Zak curiousity killed th cat. lolzzz...
I dont see what the big deal about me telling the world what i got is all about. The racing scene in NY is alot diffrenet from everywhere else in the US. YOu MUST keep what you have to yourself otherwise people will hate you for having something they dont which will lead to the trying to steal your car one sabotage it etcetcetc. 
Come over to NY and go around telling people what you got and see how far you get at teh races in the bronx or brooklyn,
I know it all love in CA and FL everyones cool with eachother not here buddy everyone hates each otherm there is no suchthing as a friendly race over here everyone wants to run for money or titles. so i am trying to protect myself from these mean streets of NY. SOrry fellas.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Hey sr31lbmonster arn't you the guy that got bannned from the sr20de forum?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Nah thats my little cousin, that motherfu**er is one crazy bastard. He said they banned him because he was arguing with a moderator on a post about a t28 vs. a t25 or somehting like that 

He has basically the same stuff i did to my car with the exception of my turbo setup.
His screen name was 20lb and i am 21lbs.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: you wanna know*



sr21lbmonster said:


> *Well it s a fully built de-t chillin in a 91 se-r
> pistons, shotpeened and polished rods, crankshaft.
> bored to 87mm, 2.1 liters of displacement, 1.8mm Grex Metal Head Gasket, lowered 8.0:1 compression ratio, Port and polished head, Swirl polished valves, 3 angle valve job, 272 Tomei Ext. CamGreddy Typer R BOV, and Skyline FMIC 2 1/2 dp 3 inch mandrel bent pipes to APex N1 Muff. ACT 6 puck clutch with extreme PP and JUN Ultra lite Flywheel blah blah blah. and a couple of other secret things shhhh... *


Well, 87mm bore does not make you 2.1 liters. You can't bore an SR20 to 2.1 liters without sleeving. Your motor is 2045cc, a far cry from 2.1

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

ok the block as resleeved


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Far cry? 2045 to 2099? OK more power i guess your the tech wizard of this forum now. What is done to your car/>? stock 2.0 l is 1998cc.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *Far cry? 2045 to 2099? OK more power i guess your the tech wizard of this forum now. What is done to your car/>? stock 2.0 l is 1998cc. *


Mike Kojima... Sport Compact car... you might see his writing (with lots of gramatical errors... j/k.).

If you ask you should ask what has he done to his carS. Check out www.sentra.net. You see a few glimpses of his car here and there.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Does anyone else think this guy is BSin us? Or is it just me


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

ser57 aint no one BSin over here. 
See thats exactly what i am talking about, telling someone what you have creates disbelief for the envious ones.
YOu dont beleive me ser57 fine dont, i really dont care what yo want to believe but the people who know me know what i got. 
And everything listed is in my car
Dont be jeoulus ser57 cause your car sucks and mine doesn't


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

heh heh... Morepower really IS the tech wizard. Of this forum and any other forum. You said you looked up to Searl/Ryan's turbo 200SX... who do you think spec'd it out and built it? Yeah, it was Morepower, aka Mike Kojima.

Anyway, I can understand you not wanting to get ripped off. But at the same time I can't bring myself to believe that you've done something that nobody anywhere else in the world has ever thought of.

The bottom line is that I don't really believe you've done anything special. So far you've just hyped up your own car and then proceeded to not tell anybody anything about it. That sounds like chest thumping to me. I understand if you're worried about getting your car stolen, but this whole thing about having something nobody else does doesn't add up. If you were really concerned about your car, why did you mention it at all? Didn't it occur to you that going on an internet message board and talking your car up would have the same result as listing specific parts? Either way, if somebody was in a frame of mind to steal a car, hearing about how yours is so unique and has this really cool stuff would attract him just as much as hearing what you've done to it specifically.

if you were really concerned about your car, you wouldn't have said anything about it at all. In fact you may have put yourself in a worse position after talking it up so much. Now if somebody wants to find out what you did, they'll have to jack your car to do it.

I accept that you have your reasons, I just don't believe that you've done anything we've never heard of before, that's all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

I never said i have stuff that no one else's se-r had or has. I just want to keep a couple of things secret thats all. I basically listed what the motor has doen to it thats all and you know tht all it takes to do that to your motor is cash. 
I just have a custom manifold that i really dont anyone to see thats it man thats my secret ok i got a custom manifold. WQoudl you guys like to know the fuel maps i am using?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey how are those pics comming?? I would like to see your work. Do you have any body/suspension work that we could see??


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

sr21lbmonster,
If you could list the non-seceret mods of your car, us SR20DET wanters would really like to here it. Like your EMS, what kind is it? 

If you think there are too many non-belivers in 400hp Sentras wouldnt it make sense to whip out your dyno chart? When I build a high hp car I am gonna keep a copy in my wallet. 

If you are worried about someone stealing your car/stuff, I think the fact that you said you cant hide that huge Skyline IC would be enough to tell people that your car is sick fast. 

Why not just come out with a straight anwser to Zak91SE-R's question. Do you have something so special that you will one day patened it, be the sole MFG. of it, and the sole retailer of it? If so I dont think a pic or description of it would be enough for us or anyone to repplicate it, one would need alot more info than that.

"ser57 aint no one BSin over here. 
See thats exactly what i am talking about, telling someone what you have creates disbelief for the envious ones" 
If they disbelive it ,why would they be envious?

One last thing..If you want to protect yourself from the mean NY streets...Save that racing shit for the track, there is no reason you HAVE to race on those mean NY streets.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *
> One last thing..If you want to protect yourself from the mean NY streets...Save that racing shit for the track, there is no reason you HAVE to race on those mean NY streets. *


EXACTLY COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MY SELF. I use the race on the streets but when you finaly get screwed over from it you realize that 25$ at the local track is much smarter.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *ser57 aint no one BSin over here.
> See thats exactly what i am talking about, telling someone what you have creates disbelief for the envious ones.
> YOu dont beleive me ser57 fine dont, i really dont care what yo want to believe but the people who know me know what i got.
> And everything listed is in my car
> Dont be jeoulus ser57 cause your car sucks and mine doesn't *


 I don't want what you have I'v got my own. Just look at the website www.boostfactor.com I think i'v got the sr20 handled. FWD too


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *Far cry? 2045 to 2099? OK more power i guess your the tech wizard of this forum now. What is done to your car/>? stock 2.0 l is 1998cc. *


It is a secret, but it makes more power than yours LOL! All of my turbo nissans do!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats cool and all but i am not in competition with anyone on the forum especially the original turbo se-r guy "mike"
Just cause someone has a FMIC doesn't mean that they are "sick fast". When i first got the car done i beat plenty of cars with FMIC's (Talons, Eclipses, Vw's, Integras, Civics) and that was with low boost> FMIC doesn't neccesarily mean anything. ANd yeah you are true about that can't really hide the intercooler. 



ALright so if you guys all know how to make 400hp se-r's why are you sweating me about what my se-r got. I told you already. Theres no secret i used ideas from Searl's se-r, Mike's se-r and one of my friends se-r's. The only"secret" i will not share is my fuel & timing maps and i am using a standalone fuel management system. there is only a couple
of them out there so you figure out which one. It begins with....
Come on guys where is the sportsmanship here wtf you want to know what i got for get your own shiznit mofo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

I said "GODDAMN" what a rush!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *Far cry? 2045 to 2099? OK more power i guess your the tech wizard of this forum now. What is done to your car/>? stock 2.0 l is 1998cc. *


Well even if your block is resleeved, if it is at 87mm bore, you don't have 2.1 liters displacment.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

thats cool mike. No beef. Thanks for the clarity the guy who built my motor told me it was about 2.1 litres. i'll call him and let him know what the mike of mike's informed me off. thaks again.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *thats cool mike. No beef. Thanks for the clarity the guy who built my motor told me it was about 2.1 litres. i'll call him and let him know what the mike of mike's informed me off. thaks again. *[/QUOTE
> 
> No beef either, I just hate when shops lie to their customers, it is my pet peeive. There is so much dishonesty in this industry, it pisses me off.
> 
> Mike]


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What I meant with my comment about the IC is that the type of peeps who are into stealing other peoples cars/tech, would take more notice of yours, thats all. Just like the cop who saw my shiny 4" exh tip and decided to pull me over even though my car is 100% legal for Vermont.(funny thing is, this happend in Newhampsire..go figure)

I dont think we are sweating you on what you got, we just dont understand why you wouldnt want to share what you got. That is the whole purpose of this Bb..To share ideas,trial and error, what works and what doesnt, ect. Since there are only a few stand-alone EMSs out there, why not share which one you got, it sounds like a very succesful mod, other people love to here about succesuful mods. If you want to keep your fuel and timming maps to yourself thats fine(I think that would be one of the easy things to figure out, so maybe you are keeping the wrong seceret)

The reason we want to know what you got is that from what you say it sounds like a very good set-up, and we are always looking for good info like this. Like me I would like to know, not to copy it but to put it into my "bucket" of considerations for my own project.


Oh and Mike, I dont think you have too many secerets left, there are a lot of SCC readers out there. Or maybe I am wrong.hehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

tec-2 with very nasty fuel and timing maps.
Mike i was wondering if this statement was true. For every pound of boost you have to retard your ignition time 2 degrees. Is that true?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *tec-2 with very nasty fuel and timing maps.
> Mike i was wondering if this statement was true. For every pound of boost you have to retard your ignition time 2 degrees. Is that true? *


Not always, it is a good rule of thumb when just starting to make your map. how much retard you need depends on fuel quality and a/f ratio, turbo backpressure, engine compression ratio, amont of cam overlap, etc.

If you do run into a detonation situation, it is usualy better for power to add fuel before you retard within reason. If you go richer than 10:1 though it won't help, actualy make it worse.

Mike


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *Well Zak curiousity killed th cat. lolzzz...
> I dont see what the big deal about me telling the world what i got is all about. The racing scene in NY is alot diffrenet from everywhere else in the US. YOu MUST keep what you have to yourself otherwise people will hate you for having something they dont which will lead to the trying to steal your car one sabotage it etcetcetc.
> Come over to NY and go around telling people what you got and *


What part of queens are you from? Where do you go street racing? Franny Lew? Green Point? Linden? Humm funny, I'm from NYC and i've never seen your "se-r" around at any of the street races that your worried about. As a matter of fact I haven't seen any or heard of any se-r that matches that description and I would know because my father works on over 70% of the sr20's around these parts.

I'm not calling you out of your claims or anything, but I would also like to see your car. We are planning a meet sometime soon. *You should come.*


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *
> 
> What part of queens are you from? Where do you go street racing? Franny Lew? Green Point? Linden? Humm funny, I'm from NYC and i've never seen your "se-r" around at any of the street races that your worried about. As a matter of fact I haven't seen any or heard of any se-r that matches that description and I would know because my father works on over 70% of the sr20's around these parts.
> * [/B]


He is the same guy that got kicked off the sr20deforum. Its not his older brother. Also from the 3 weeks he got kicked out he somehow miraculously acquired a Tec2 and have his motor sleeved as well? He also built his own motor up too when it actually came that way when he bought the car? Come on now, Ive seen the car and im not trying to hate, but be real. I understand the custom manifold and new turbo but you bs too much to tell if what you have is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

20lb is my little cousin and he got kicked off the sr20de forum because he was being a dick. Suckit


Suckit, gav told me about you and your car is it done?. I am not him he's got his own car and i've got my own and as I can see you are starting to talk crap already, this is not 20lbs its his older cousin. He bought his car from Vin and i got mine done out of state. I stole some of Vin's ideas and some of my own. His car is black and mine is grey. His car is slow and mine is fast. And a word for the wise i am not my little cousin i will eat someone's food if this post gets out of hand. He takes things lightly and is very passive, not me. Say something stupid again, call me a lair suckit and i guarantee you will find out this isn't my nice little cousin.

B12- you wanna see my car so you could scheme on it? I'll let you see deez. 

Like i said Zak, morepower and pat these kids out here wanna see it because they wanna scheme on my car. Liek i said.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, I'm not trying to find out what you have, just how much it cost you. Can you give me an idea on how much your bluebird engine cost? Did you buy the whole front clip? And where did you get the work done at? (*Note I'm not going to call up the place!) This is a viable option for me if my current engine shoots the load on me. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Suckit you got a PM


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Your selling a 94 Se that you converted into a Se-r. You posted that your car got broken into by your neighbor. Your also selling the same stuff as before. So either Tony as you call yourself has an identity crisis or you have multiple personalites. Either way Im not hating on your car Im hating on the fact that you cant be real with what your running and now who you are. Your pm in meaningless and carries no weight, threaten someone else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

suckit your gonna get it little boy. You gotta find out the hard way 

Gav may have posted stuff with this sn but it isn't his sn. And this isn't him writing now and your starting sh*t with the wrong guy. I aint the one.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *suckit your gonna get it little boy. You gotta find out the hard way
> 
> Gav may have posted stuff with this sn but it isn't his sn. And this isn't him writing now and your starting sh*t with the wrong guy. I aint the one. *


when you make threats, it would suck for you if something happened to this guy next week or something...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

not really, it would suck for him. I got a hungry lawyer that'll eat the case.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

*Simon Simon Simon NONONONO*

Your a di*k bro thats not me. And i used his sn a couple of times. Now he's calling me sreaming at me asking for your number and some other things. Your such a dic* bro hes my cuz and all, but hes got a very bad temper


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

your on your own now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Gav what the hell do you think you are doing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

nothing! I like simon dont do anything stupid to him he's cool. He could be a dic* sometimes but hes cool overall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Good for you. He aint cool with me though he cursed me out on a pm and still thinks this is you. After im done with him i coming to your house nah forget that your coming with me when i go to speak to him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Stop playing T. I wrote some stuff wit your sn maybe thats why he thinks your me. I aint going no where with you. You get into too much trouble for me i aint trying to go to jail.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

What!?! your coming wheter you want to or not this shit here is all your fault. I told you dont post stupid shit on this forum and look what you started with this moron who swares to god i'm u.
Yeah he mentioned something about ur other se-r getting robbed. whats that about


----------

